# Lancia Delta Intergrale 16v



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

This is a Lancia Delta Intergrale owned by a good friend of mine, I absolutely love these cars and it's amazing how cool they still look today, a proper classic, if you are of a certain age you will remember these winning rallies in the 80's and 90's.

This particular car is an 1989 16v model, it's also a very rare right hand drive car. Integrale's were only ever made in left hand drive but some were converted to right hand drive in this country using parts from the regular right hand drive Delta turbo sold over here.

My friend has owed this car for 10 years now and although it's certainly not been neglected, it certainly would benefit from a proper clean and polish. It's not a daily and is only used for weekends and special occasions.

The idea was for me to give it a going over and bring the red paintwork back to life.

My friend had washed it the week before so it wasn't looking bad at all on arrival.





First up I gave the wheels a clean using Auto Finesse Imperial and Revolution wheel soap using various brushes.







Tries cleaned and scrubbed with Meguiar's All Purpose Cleaner and a Chemical Guys stiff bristle brush.





Then rinsed and snow foamed using Auto Finesse Avalanche







While the Avalanche was dwelling I cleaned up various areas with a Auto Finesse brush.













Door shuts etc. cleaned with Auto Finesse Citrus power and Meguiar's Super Degreaser to try and remove the ingrained dirt.









Rinsed off, then washed with Dodo Juice shampoo and a lambswool wash mitt, using the two bucket method.





Next up the decontamination stage using Auto Finesse Iron Out and Obliterate and left to dwell. It had started racing quite heavily by this stage so no pics of either in action unfortunately.





Foamed and rinsed again and into the garage for claying, dried off first with Auto Finesse Aqua deluxe towel.



Auto Finesse clay and G3 Bodyshop detailer as a lube.





After decontaminating, the paintwork wasn't bad at all, this is about as bad as it got with the clay.



Onto polishing and the red paint, considering it's age was actually pretty good! it was quite heavily swirled but no signs of any bad fading, which can happen on older red cars.



Some nasty etching from bird poop on the bonnet



So taped up ready to go



I used Car Pro Fixer on a Chemical Guys 5" pad on the DA, which worked really well, I really like some of the car pro products i've tried lately, really impressed.













Auto Finesse Pad Prime was used to prime the pad during polishing



Side before



and after a hit with Fixer, looking much better



Bonnet came up well but seemed to have some deeper scratches and the nasty bird poop etching was still there, which you can see in this pic.



So I decided to go over the bonnet with Meguiar's 105 on an orange heexlogic pad, then Meguiar's 205 on an Auto Finesse finishing pad. This came up very well indeed, I've been trying various polishes and there is always something new on the market to try, but I have to say the 105/205 combination does work very well.



After polishing I wiped the entire car down with Car pro Eraser.



Next up LSP..... There is always something new to try, sealants etc. but being a bit of an old fashioned wax lover I wanted to go with a carnauba wax, which I always think works well on red paint. Also, this isn't a daily driver so, I went with something that I know works well for me.

Firstly, two coats of Auto Finesse Essence, applied with handi puck and wax spot pad





followed by a top coat of Illusion





This left it looking like this in the garage under the lights, lovely 





Black trim and plastics were treated with Wolf's nano dressing, love this stuff













left the trim looking really good, especially considering this car is 26 years old.





Exterior glass polished with Auto Finesse vision









Once polished, exterior widows given two coats of Power Maxed glass sealant



interior glass cleaned with Auto Finesse Crystal



This was after cleaning the inside of the windscreen!



some old sticker residue on the inside of the windscreen removed with Obliterate.





Supersprint exhaust was bought second hand a couple of years ago, it was in reasonable condition but came up nicely using Chemical Guys Heavy Metal polish





Once polished they were treated to Blackfire Wet Diamond all metal sealant




leaving them looking like this



Tyres and mud flaps first wiped down with Car Pro Eraser and then treated with Car Pro Pearl









Headlights polished with Car pro Ceriglass







The wheels, although not kerbed at all had started to corrode on the Diamond Cut outside part of the wheel, which is a shame so could really do with a refurb. A quick rub down with Chemical Guys Heavy Metal polish did help a little bit and took this dirt off too.





The interior was definitely in need of a bit of a clean



Interior was hoovered and cleaned with Auto Finesse Total, Meguiar's APC, including the mats.















The alcantara parts of the seats have seen better days really, but were cleaned with Race Glaze alcantara cleaner best as I could



Plastics then treated with Auto Finesse Spritz











Steering wheel was scrubbed with Valet Pro leather soap





Steering wheel was pretty dirty as you can see from this pic



Leaving the interior looking like this, not perfect but a lot, lot better





Final wipe down with Auto Finesse Finale ready for my friend to collect.

Probably one of my favourite cars I've ever worked on this, always a fan of these when I was younger and I fell in love with this car while it was with me.

It was hard work but very rewarding to get it looking good again, it's not absolutely perfect but definitely a great improvement and the red paintwork looked stunning when waxed.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

The afters


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Lovely car and great job.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Gorgeous, fantastic turnaround.


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice car. Looks amazing.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Brilliant, I wondered when it would end, someone will be really happy with that.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Top detail mate.. Love them cars


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments guys :thumb:


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Great work on a lovely car, well done.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That Sir, is a wonderful presentation on an iconic car love The AF theme those after shots are fantastic.

John Tht.


----------



## FrontRowForward (Apr 3, 2012)

Always loved these cars. Nice work.


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Fantastic work, you have made a real difference to the car! I love the Delta Integrales, such an iconic car!


----------



## gt001 (Aug 2, 2015)

Amazing work and a great transformation. One of my all time favourite cars.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A superb job done on a iconic car.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome car and job.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Enjoyed that thankyou


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That is stunning! Made a massive difference to it there, well done!


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Great thread. You have a product for everything. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That looks great, very detailed write up. Looking like new now.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

great work and stunning car.

Really brought the red out


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful! 

Cracking job


----------



## newshy.jn (Aug 9, 2015)

Love your car is it for sale ??


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Great read, great detail, great pictures, great car!

Thanks!


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone, really appreciate it


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

newshy.jn said:


> Love your car is it for sale ??


Thanks, not my car, it's a friend of mine that owns it, not for sale unfortunately, think he'll be keeping this one :thumb:


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Superb:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, well worth the read, i hope they appreiated your work, only one point to make, a Italian pedigree such as this car should not be running hankook tyres, pirelli at least please.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, well worth the read, i hope they appreiated your work, only one point to make, a Italian pedigree such as this car should not be running hankook tyres, pirelli at least please.


Ha ha, well I'm trying to talk him into a wheel refurb, so will make sure he changes the tyres too


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Great thread, and lovely finish :thumb:


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Great car.
Very rare in the UK if I remember.
Looking real good.

The pattern on the seats is a matter of taste, I guess it was the eighties (or nineties) though.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Love these things and it looks superb after you finished with it, top work!


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks great, exhaust tips look amazing!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

That's fantastic. Well done


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic work on an amazing car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Fantastic Job.

Now you have to store it in a box and never ever use it. 

Cheers

Fabrizio


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Always loved these cars, looks great after your hard work.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Fantastic job, My dad had a Prisma 1.6i in the 80s and it was epic lol


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Great job. What a difference your hard work made :thumb:


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

superb!
must be worth 20k+?


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

dis said:


> superb!
> must be worth 20k+?


Thanks :thumb:

Well, my friend paid just over 7k for this just over 10 years ago, garage that looks after it for him said they thought it would soon be a 20k car....

Intergrale Evo's are anything from 40/50k upwards these days!


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Fab car mate and epic job on it and write up, many thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------

